# Jac-in-a-box works his magic



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey guys and girls, Dave ' jac in a box ' arrived last night and enjoyed Mrs Coopes Spag Boll and a few beers to build up his strength ready for his day ahead today !

He started in the pouring rain at 8am this morning and apart from the odd cup of coffee didnt stop till 6pm this evening !
With a metalic black 225 to deal with he has done an outstanding job, the car looks like and smells like new and I am chuffed to bits           .
We have just sat down after consuming one of Mrs Coopes special curries and several beers and copious amounts of wine to an evening of intelligent conversation ( mainly about TT's )

Dave great company and really puts heart and soul into what he does and I recomend him to anyone wether a TT owner or not who loves their car to get him round to weave his magic.

Photos:


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Very nice -- now to keep it that wya.

TTitan


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks for your comments Gary, but thank you too for putting me up for a couple of nights and looking after me so well...spag bol was pretty damn good on day 1 but the lamb curry on day 2 was outstanding...a handful of gold stars to Lucy - you're a lucky man and I felt thoroughly spoilt 

Always a joy to treat your car, meet you Lucy and the girls and enjoy your welcoming hospitality 

Dave


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

That looks bloody good Gary, love your rear lights, its a must for mine 

Excellent work jac-in-a-box, what product did you use on the front grille?


----------

